

Turn Caps Lock to Underscore(Python programmers may like it:) - kevinl
http://www.filebird.com/caps-lock-changer/download/

======
apgwoz
Caps Lock is more valuable as the Control key.

~~~
kevinl
I like it mapping to underscore. My python code always have a lot of
underscores because of PEP 0008 and I hate to press shift+[-/_].

